# Impossible d'ajouter un concentrateur



## tib51 (14 Août 2018)

Bonjour,

J'envisage de passer sous HomeKit pour ma domestique (puisque casto et Liveez ont eu la bonne idée d'arrêter la Blyssbox...)

Je voulais regarder un peu comment HomeKit et maison fonctionnent et j'ai voulu créer un domicile.
J'ai 2 iPhone SE dans mon foyer, 2 iPad, 1 mac et 1 AppleTV 4.
Tout ce petit monde est connecté sur le même compte iCloud (sauf un des 2 iPhones, mais ce n'est pas celui là que j'utiliserai pour gérer et ajouter des accessoires).
J'ai voulu utiliser l'Apple TV comme concentrateur, mais il n'affiche aucun élément relatif à HomeKit dans Reglage/compte/iCloud.
J'ai voulu voir si j'y arrivais avec les iPad, mais impossible ici aussi. J'ai beau autoriser l'iPad à être utilisé comme concentrateur dans les réglages, impossible de les sélectionner comme concentrateur dans l'App maison. Il n'y a tout simplement pas la ligne !

Evidemment l'identification à double facteur et le trousseau iCloud sont activés...

Je ne vois pas pourquoi aucun concentrateur ne se déclare, que ce soit un des iPad ou l'Apple TV. Des idées ?

Merci d'avance

Tib51


----------



## AlCor72 (15 Août 2018)

tib51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'envisage de passer sous HomeKit pour ma domestique (puisque casto et Liveez ont eu la bonne idée d'arrêter la Blyssbox...)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Essaie de déconnecter tes comptes iCloud et de les reconnecter. Ça a marché pour moi.


----------



## tib51 (15 Août 2018)

J'ai déjà déconnecté l'apple TV, mais tu crois que ça vaut le coup de déconnecter les iphones/iPad/mac/Apple TV avant de tout reconnecter ?


----------



## AlCor72 (16 Août 2018)

tib51 a dit:


> J'ai déjà déconnecté l'apple TV, mais tu crois que ça vaut le coup de déconnecter les iphones/iPad/mac/Apple TV avant de tout reconnecter ?



Si je me rappelle bien, ça a fonctionné suite à la déconnection du compte iCloud depuis l’iPhone ou je gère HomeKit.


----------



## tib51 (17 Août 2018)

J’ai essayé de tout déconnecter mais ça n’a rien changé. L’option refuse d’apparaitre dans mon Apple TV...

Ça commence bien le voyage vers HomeKit...


----------



## AlCor72 (17 Août 2018)

tib51 a dit:


> J’ai essayé de tout déconnecter mais ça n’a rien changé. L’option refuse d’apparaitre dans mon Apple TV...
> 
> Ça commence bien le voyage vers HomeKit...



Un redémarrage complet de l’Apple tv. Après je ne vois plus...
Désolé


----------



## tib51 (17 Août 2018)

Déjà fait ... je vais contacter l’aide Apple je pense.


----------



## romg13 (25 Septembre 2018)

bonjour,

j'ai eu des petits soucis au début aussi.
mon apple tv 4 ne m'indiquait pas être concentrateur dans les réglages, du coup tout marchait bien mais mon iphone ne pouvait plus rien modifier ...
j'ai donc tout recommencé, fait la mise à jour TVos 12 ce qui a eu pour effet de redémarrer l'Atv et je pense que c'est là la solution 

une fois votre matos installé et reconnu par votre iphone et donc inscrit sur votre compte icloud, le fait de redémarrer l'apple tv permet d'ajouter l'homekit au menu réglage de votre Atv

dans mon cas tout va bien depuis, je partage mon domicile avec ma femme et mes enfants via le partage familial du compte icloud, tout le monde peut se servir de la domotique, mais je reste admin et moi seul peut configurer les accès, nom des pièces, des appareils .......


----------

